# Rut Dates from Fetal Data



## Aztec (Jan 1, 2005)

I can't find my fetal dating scale.  We collected 4 fetus yesterday and if anyone has a scale would they find the conception date for me.  The fetus averaged 5.50 cm in length.  I would sure thank you for the info.  These were from doe deer killed in Wilkes County on the 29th and 30th.


----------



## Woody (Jan 1, 2005)

Aztec.

54 days from conception.

Approximately 146 days till birth.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 2, 2005)

From fetal data , 2 doe deer were bred on November 7, 2004.  This is a normal rutting date for our part of Wilkes County.  The temperature high was 77 and low of 42.  Normal high 61.  Moon phase was 2 days after last quarter. So, we belive the rut happened the same time it always does. Most of the rutting activity happened during the nightime due to the above normal temperatures. We didn't see alot of deer this year but around the 7th of Nov. we did kill 3 nice bucks.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 2, 2005)

That's pretty neat info.


----------

